# Epson Unveils PowerLite Home Cinema 710HD – Delivering High-Definition Big Screen Entertainment at an Affordable Price



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

> LONG BEACH, Calif. – April 17, 2012 – Epson America, Inc. today expanded its award-winning line of 3LCD home theater projectors with the announcement of the EPSON® PowerLite® Home Cinema 710HD – offering families and first-time home theater enthusiasts an affordable and versatile big-screen entertainment solution. The Home Cinema 710HD delivers 720p high-definition resolution, making it easier than ever to enjoy movies, games and sporting events at up to 120-inches or larger.
> 
> Designed to make home entertainment simple, the Home Cinema 710HD features easy and flexible setup – just place it in an entertainment center or mount to the ceiling 3.5 to 35.5 feet from the wall or screen. The Home Cinema 710HD offers new Easy-Slide image correction, an intuitive horizontal keystone adjustment slide control bar that allows users to place the projector off-center from the screen and easily center the image with the touch of a finger. Boasting 2,800 lumens of color and white light output_ and 720presolution, the Home Cinema 710HD offers widescreen entertainment with bright and vibrant image quality.
> 
> ...


_

Some pictures: 

















MSRP: $649_


----------

